# 30 days shred and weight loss



## Inge

Just started the 30DS and Iv heard that you dont lose many pounds but you do lose lots of inches. Anyone find this to be right? Im 1 point about a healthy BMI so need to get the weight down some more but would love to lose about 4 inchs from my waist too. If I combine with cardio and low cal diet should I keep losing 1-2lbs a week? Iv read some people have put on wieght from muscle and I dont want to :haha:


----------



## Chiclets

I'm not really sure. I'm planning to start shred soon. I have the dvd and weights ready. I'm just not ready yet. ;)


----------



## Inge

Im on day 2 day my muscles hurt everywhere! Im on wimpy 1lb weights as I cant lift more then that! OH laughs as he can lift 30kg :dohh:


----------



## caz81

Yes completely, I lost only 7lbs doing it but I lost 17 inches across my body


----------



## JackiePed

If you're not losing weight on it at all, then I'd venture to say you're missing something somewhere... it really is a big giant myth that if your weight loss stalls it's "because you're putting on muscle". In order to GAIN more muscle-mass (hence weight from muscle gain) you have to eat MORE than you burn, and put those extra calories to work for you through specific and directed weight lifitng.
I'm guessing you're not doing that. ;)
As for 3DS, you won't put on muscle doing that. You'll strengthen the muscle that's already there, and you'll burn fat to reveal muscle, but you won't gain muscle mass. It's not that kind of a workout. No workout that uses primarily your own body weight can actually make you put on muscle-mass.

If you're not seeing the results on the scale right _away_, that could be something as simple as water-retention from muscle inflammation, sodium, stress, or period. If you're not seeing results on the scale over the long run, something else is going on.


----------



## Inge

thanks Jackie. I know you cant build muscle from a calorie deficiency, Im mixing it up with other cardio dvds, and cycling with ankle weights at the moment


----------



## JackiePed

Oops, sorry... I hope I didn't come off as a know-it-all then.... I just know alot of women really worry about bulking up when working out. :)


----------



## Inge

no you didnt come across like that :flower: I did worry about bulking up but after actually researching it and hearing form my OH's work friend I know its not that easy. His friend has to eat about 4,000cals a day to manage his weights and muscle gaining (he does cage fighting too so is really fit but strangely works in Blockbuster Video store :haha: just sounds funny a muscly cage fighter working in a video rental store) Im onto level 2 30 ds now and it was so much better then lv 1. I needed to get up a gear as I think all the other stuff iv done has made lv 1 seem too easy. But lv 2 really pushed me!


----------



## chocbunni01

i did 30DS very often my 2nd month of wl, and i lost 16lbs and people say it looks like 25lbs. i didnt measure at all :shrug: i lost a lot of inchs so it appears... even if you gain muscle, you will burn more calories in a state of rest anyhow.... if i wasnt losing any weight while doing the shred id alternate the shred and some other cardio


----------



## ILoveShoes

I disagree that you can't build muscle while being in calorie deficit.
Being in calorie deficit will help you to drop fat - but it won't stop you from building muscle. I'm in a calorie deficit everyday; I'm losing body fat BUT I'm building muscle too. 
I do agree that 30DS won't make you pack on a load of muscle though. To do this, I'm doing heavy weights in the gym 3x per week (eg - 60kg deadlifts, 50kg squats, 30kg bench presses etc).
Plus, muscle isn't heavier than fat (1lb of muscle and 1lb of fat weigh the same), it's just that muscle is more dense than fat.


----------



## Faythe

WSS^

Plus the fact people get so obsessed on numbers. You want to lose fat not weight and there is a big difference between the two.

At my slimmest (60kg) I was a size 10. My sis was the same size but weighed alot less so it goes to show it's not what you weigh at all. It's all about body composition/BF%. One of the girls on here posted a very interesting article on 'skinny fat' which is well worth a read.


----------



## JackiePed

Perhaps we're seeing "building muscle" as two different things. You can _strengthen _your muscles while in a deficit, but you will not _gain muscle mass_. Many women are afraid if they lift too heavy, or if they utilize hardcore resistance or strength training, that they will 'bulk up'. You are not going to GAIN pounds of muscle while in a caloric deficit. You just won't. 

You can build up the muscle that you have... train it, cause it to become more lean, shape it, make it stronger.... but you won't get 'bigger arms', etc... while doing 3DS and in a calorie deficit. And your 'muscle weight' won't balance out your fat loss.

In order to build muscle mass...as in _gain pounds of muscle_... you really do need to either be in a caloric surplus (and putting the extra calories to work), OR be carrrrrefully balancing and utilizing caloric partitioning in a caloric balance (that can work for some people but it almost takes obsessing because it's a complicated process). But in a deficit.... good luck 'gaining pounds of muscle'. It just won't happen (I'm sure there are exceptional cases, our bodies are all different...but in general)...and it's important people know that, because we wonder why the scale isn't changing, and then we say "Well, it's because I lost fat but gained muscle." 
That is very unlikely, and it's more likely that you either are retaining water, or that what you are doing isn't actually effective and you're simply not losing weight or bodyfat in your current regimen.


----------



## JackiePed

^^ Eeek... again... not trying to sound like a know it all. Sorry if I did! I have no credentials to claim, just a passion for fitness and nutrition, lots of reading, and tons of listening to Jillian Michaels ;) I love her old radio show archives, and her new podcasts!


----------



## aliss

Work as hard as you can and give it months/years. Work your ass off. Forget the numbers (well, except make sure your calorie deficit is in check). Good luck.

On a technical note, I will agree with Jackie


----------

